# مصادر تَفعال وتِفعال



## ibraheem27

السلام عليكم
اعزاء اصدقائي بعد اذنكن بدي اسئلكن سؤال
ذكر تذكار
عد تعداد
كرر تكرار
مشي تمشاي
سلي تسلاي
هدول افعال من الوزن تفعيل ومن افعال بالعلة مشتاقات و بالعامية و الفصحة مستعملات
سؤالي هدول مصادر شو معنى تعطي للفعل


----------



## elroy

مرحبا،

بعرفش إذا في إشي مشترك بيناتهم كلهم. راح أقوللك كيف أنا بفهم كل واحدة باللهجة الفلسطينية:

التذكار هو إشي هدفه إنه يحيي ذكرى حدث او شخص، مثلاً تمثال ممكن يكون تذكار لحدث أو شخص مهم.
التعداد هو مصدر لفعل عدّد، مثلاً تعداد السكّان.
التكرار هو مصدر لفعل كرّر. في مثل مشهور بقول التكرار بعلّم الحمار.
التمشاي؟ هاي الكلمة عمري ما سمعتها. وين سمعتها أو قرأتها؟
التسلاي يعني إنك تتسلّى بإشي. مثلاً: لعبت اللعبة تسلاي، يعني لعبت اللعبة عشان أتسلى.


----------



## ibraheem27

كل وزن التفعيل يقدر يحول بالوزن تفعال؟ اي واحدة اقول بالعامية تسلاي تسلية  ترحيل او ترحال اي واحدة اكويس قصدي اي مصدر استعمله بالعامية تفعيل او تفعال؟


----------



## elroy

ibraheem27 said:


> كل وزن التفعيل يقدر يحول بالوزن تفعال؟


لأ، مش شرط.
مثلاً:
منقول ترتيب، تصوير، تعبير، تشخيص، تلميح 
بس عمري ما سمعت ترتاب، تصوار، تعبار، تشخاص، تلماح 
مأظنيش هدول موجودين.



ibraheem27 said:


> اي واحدة اقول بالعامية تسلاي تسلية  ترحيل او ترحال اي واحدة اكويس قصدي اي مصدر استعمله بالعامية تفعيل او تفعال؟


حسب السياق وحسب المعنى، فش واحدة بحد ذاتها أحسن من التانية.
مثلاً: هدا التمثال تذكار لضحايا الحرب.
منقدرش نقول هدا التمثال تذكير لضحايا الحرب.
الترحيل والترحال كمان مش نفس المعنى.
الترحيل هو إنك ترحّل ناس من بيوتهم غصبن عنهم. مثلاً: هو ما تركش بلده بخاطره، رحّلوه ترحيل.
الترحال يعني التجوّل بصورة عامة. هاي الكلمة مش مستخدمة كتير بالعامي. منقدر نقول مثلاً البدو مشهورين بالترحال، بتنقلوا كتير من محل لمحل.
التسلية والتسلاي قراب من بعض بالنسبة للمعنى. مثلاً: لعبت اللعبة تسلاي ولازمني مصادر تسلية. لعبت اللعبة عشان أتسلى ولازمني إشياء تسلّيني. 
بتهيألي فش قاعدة ثابتة، وبدك تتعلم كل كلمة بكلمتها عشان تعرف شو معانيهم وكيف تستعملهم.


----------



## ibraheem27

الله كتر خيرك


----------

